# teaching physician attestation statements



## ldesper (May 23, 2012)

Hi,

I am looking for information for those of you that have coded in an academic setting.  When coding procedures from which the resident does the dictation for the op note and the attending signs off on the note, electronically, do you require the resident or attending to add a teaching physician attestation statement to the op note.

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 24, 2012)

*No attestation = No bill*

We DO require that faculty include a teaching physician attestation statement - "I was saw the patient with Dr Resident, participated in the history, exam and medical decision making, and concur with Dr Resident's note above."    

This DOES depend on the payer to some extent.  The above is mandatory for government payers.  But most commercial payers only require "evidence of supervision by any means of communication."   We will accept "Discussed with resident and agree with note"  for those commercial payers that do not require face-to-face supervision/participation from the TP.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

